# Cannon SX10is



## Dorno (Dec 7, 2009)

I have recentley bought a cannon SX10is  and have been having difficulty getting decent photos of my pens. Does anyone have any ideas what sort of settings would suit best?
  Or what I can do best

Thanks 
Ian


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 7, 2009)

Are you using the built in macro or super-macro settings?


----------



## alphageek (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you have a light tent or some other method of lighting?   Avoid the flash like the plague.

Either a light tent or some other dispersed light.   Drop it into P, set for macro focus, put onto a tripod (even small tabletop one)...   Depending on your light (heck even a shop halogen can do good things), chose a white balance or the custom.

It seems like alot, but it should do pretty good.   If there is any of the above you can't find, let me know and I can help.. Pretty much all are available off the "set" menu once you're in "P" (other than macro - I think the focus has its own button).


----------



## Dorno (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for you help. Yes I do have a light tent I just purchased on good old ebay lol. I have tried once to get light going but had no luck. I still found I had shadows but will have to try with some different lights I think one was a helogen of some sort it seemed to look yellow to me.

What are the best types of lights to use ?

Thanks again  Ian


----------



## calpens (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the Canon S2 IS and a photo tent. All my pen pictures are taken outside in the shade, I never use lights. I set my camera to super macro mode.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 8, 2009)

Dang---I have been looking at that camera for the last 6 months---specs are awesome---from the ads I have read I fgured you just push the button and it dose the rest.
Nice gloat----
Now they have the G-11------------????????


----------



## alphageek (Dec 8, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Dang---I have been looking at that camera for the last 6 months---specs are awesome---from the ads I have read I fgured you just push the button and it dose the rest.
> Nice gloat----
> Now they have the G-11------------????????




Gary - The G11 is a different "class" than the SX10.   Slightly better processor and some other options, but nowhere near the zoom capability of the SX10.   If you were looking for a VERY specific purpose, the G11 may be a good choice.  For most of the people, who would use it for multiple real life scenarios, the SX10 is a better choice.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 8, 2009)

That kinda hits the nail on the head for me---cannon comes out with so many "New" and "Better" toys I can't figure out which one to buy---plus they are kinda proud of them. I did find the outlet/recon store which has a little better price.


----------



## writestuff (Dec 18, 2009)

*SX10is, and photo tent!*

I use the SX10, on macro, the pens placed in a wally world tent, with two Daylight 100 w equivilent reflected lites , one on each side of the tent.  Yhe pix are not perfect, as I am not a photographer.  Thet are however, better than with the old 570is.  Play with it, and you will get it.  I take all pen pix with macro,  
WS (Bob)


----------



## wb7whi (Dec 19, 2009)

The SX10 is an awsome camera and probably the last one I buy. 


It might help if we knew what was wrong with your pictures. Maybe post a few.


----------



## writestuff (Dec 22, 2009)

*Well said!*



wb7whi said:


> The SX10 is an awsome camera and probably the last one I buy.
> 
> I love my Sx10, and know that there is no way that I will ever figure out all of the tricks to operating it sucessfuly.  But the pictures I take now are much better than they were before Sx10.
> WS (Bob)


----------

